# connexion ftp entre mac et freebox



## bobob2 (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je désir lire sur mon mac tous les fichiers enregistrés avec ma Freebox HD grace au client ftp  ftp://hd1.freebox.fr/

Cela fonctionne parfaitement sauf que je n'accède qu'à la première page des mes enregistrements. En effet, j'ai par exemple environ 15 enreigistrements sur ma freebox, celle-ci me demande de cliquer sur suivant pour voir les enregistrements suivants, ce que ne me propose pas l'ordi. Comment faire pour avoir accès à TOUS les fichiers ?


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## FredStrasbourg (21 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, j'utilisais la commande du Finder située dans le menu "Aller", qui se nomme "Se connecter au serveur", accessible plus rapidement par le raccourci "pomme+k"

Par contre, j'utilisais l'adresse ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr/, et non pas ftp://hd1.freebox.fr/
Je ne sais pas si ton problème vient de là...

Par contre, il y a un souci en utilisant cette méthode : les enregistrements dont les noms contiennent des accents s'affichent mal, et ne sont pas rapatriables.

J'ai opté depuis pour un client FTP (Captain FTP, par exemple), du coup, plus aucun souci.

J'espère que ma réponse t'aidera.


----------



## bobob2 (21 Mars 2008)

Ok merci. Oui effetcivement mon adresse n'était pas bonne. C'est donc bien l'autre.

Je suis en train de tester Captain FTP mais en vain car je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut mettre comme paramètre (port....) ???


----------



## bobob2 (21 Mars 2008)

ça y est j'ai réussi mais je n'ai toujours pas tous les fichiers   !!!!!!


----------



## FredStrasbourg (21 Mars 2008)

Voici comment est paramétré mon captain FTP (cf image)
Pour accéder à cette boîte de dialogue, va dans le menu "En ligne", puis choisis "connexion rapide".
L'avantage de cette fonction est que cela va vite, pas trop de paramètres à entrer. Le souci, c'est que si tu te connectes en FTP à autre chose ensuite, il faudra recommencer.
La solution consiste à créer un profil de connexion dans le carnet d'adresses de Captain FTP.
Mais tu n'en es pas encore là...

Le mot de passe est celui que tu as défini dans la freebox même. Chez moi, c'est 0000.

Avec ces paramètres, tout roule impec chez moi.

Bon courage


----------



## bobob2 (21 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup "fredlimacher".

ça fonctionne effectivement bien sauf toujours l'impossibilité d'accéder à la page d'enregistrements suivante ! Je ne comprends pas .


----------



## bobob2 (21 Mars 2008)

Ok je viens enfin de comprendre. En fait je n'arrive pas à voir sur l'ordi les fichiers avec un petit cadenas car ces derniers sont vérouillés par les chaînes (TF1, M6, Canal+ en autres...). Donc, je n'ai pas accés à tout et cela est normal. 
Cela dit, elles exagèrent qd même ces chaînes !!!

merci beaucoup !


----------



## FredStrasbourg (21 Mars 2008)

Effectivement, c'est plutôt chiant. Et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire par-ci par-là, il n'existe aucun moyen d'importer ces enregistrements protégés...

De rien !


----------



## rezo1982 (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
si vous savez l'adresse de freebox de strasbourg.


----------

